# Flickr Groups?



## Wiljo_5 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello everyone! I would like to know which are some of the most active flickr groups? I want to be in various groups that will comment on my pictures (constructive comments). Or if anyone would be willing to add me as a friend on flickr and maybe we can exchange constructive comments once in a while (i know, it sounded "cheesy" lol)

Flickr: .WillVaz.'s Photostream

I really appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## SlimPaul (Jan 24, 2009)

Join your camera's group.


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 24, 2009)

the strobist group is pretty busy too... also just search for topics you shoot.. for instance, i shoot a lot of skateboard photos, so i joined the skateboard photographers group.. i'm a member of a bunch


----------



## Wiljo_5 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have already joined my camera's group and like 4 other groups. But im looking for a group that will leave me constructive comments (and ive already joined the Score Me group)


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 24, 2009)

Wiljo_5 said:


> I have already joined my camera's group and like 4 other groups. But im looking for a group that will leave me constructive comments (and ive already joined the Score Me group)



check out this website it is pretty good at trying to get comments and learning from


----------



## xposurepro (Jan 24, 2009)

If you want to find the biggest groups then just go to the group page Flickr: Groups and use the search form at the top left then when it brings up your results look right before the first result .. it will allow you to sort them by group size .. you can also sort by groups with the most recent activity.


then you can join my group Flickr: XposurePro Community :mrgreen: .. ok my group only has 35 members but it's only a few days old and I had to throw a shameless plug for it in here. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wiljo_5 (Jan 24, 2009)

I joined your group lol! Can I post various pictures at once (not like 10, but like 2 or 3?)?


----------



## Mgw189 (Jan 24, 2009)

xposurepro said:


> If you want to find the biggest groups then just go to the group page Flickr: Groups and use the search form at the top left then when it brings up your results look right before the first result .. it will allow you to sort them by group size .. you can also sort by groups with the most recent activity.
> 
> 
> then you can join my group Flickr: XposurePro Community :mrgreen: .. ok my group only has 35 members but it's only a few days old and I had to throw a shameless plug for it in here. :mrgreen:




I joined as well very impressive groups of photographers on there so far.


----------



## Bigpopa (Jan 24, 2009)

I joined as well some really nice stuff there.............


----------



## DexGtr (Jan 24, 2009)

i joined also......


----------



## xposurepro (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome Can't wait to see what you guys upload :mrgreen: 
I have it set so you can upload 6 photos every day. I thought that would be a good average. What do you guys think about that?

I'm also thinking once the group is big enough I might tie it into my XposurePro blog and do some photo contests or photo of the day or fun games of some kind.


----------



## Wiljo_5 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats a good idea. So that the group's pool wont get flooded with only one person's pictures like other groups ive seen. And yeah, it would be nice to have like a monthly competition or something like that. By the way, there are so many good pictures in the group lol!


----------



## Bigpopa (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a shoot on the 31st and maybee one before that so I will post a couple of those up when thet are done.


----------

